# Uber's David Plouffe on who Uber value more — drivers or customers?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ffe-dc-council-customers-drivers.html?ana=twt


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Warning: I suggest that you get a barf bag handy if you are a driver watching this video!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I'll pass. I'm sure I know how this ends and it's not "happily ever after".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actually Drivers need to watch the video and give their honest response to it. Then this thread can be shared with David Plouffe and the media in general.

I don't think any reporter would have even asked that question to an Uber exec two months ago! Drivers need to engage the media...tweet, write comments on Uber related articles...just don't isolate yourself to the forum...let your experience be known to wider audience.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Warning: I suggest that you get a barf bag handy if you are a driver watching this video![/QUOTE
> 
> Is he a victim of the kool aid or just being paid too much?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Actually Drivers need to watch the video and give their honest response to it. Then this thread can be shared with David Plouffe and the media in general.
> 
> I don't think any reporter would have even asked that question to an Uber exec two months ago! Drivers need to engage the media...tweet, write comments on Uber related articles...just don't isolate yourself to the forum...let your experience be known to wider audience.


Gotta start tagging news reporters on Twitter, etc; esp those reporters who have previously published articles about Uber. Believe it or not, the more awareness we can generate, it will be better. IMO, as an example, sooner or later Uber's investors will have to force Uber to begin rectifying the outstanding issues before Uber's image (and their $$$ / future IPO) are tainted.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@unter ling it helps to drink the Kool Aid, esp if you getting paid too much.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @unter ling it helps to drink the Kool Aid, esp if you getting paid too much.


I tried a glass of the kool aid but could not hold it down, is there something wrong with me ?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry, I don't listen to democraps...in one ear out the other


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would suggest both ( the Uber Kool-Aid and the money).

I am sure that he gets plenty of Uber-aid to drink.

As drivers we all get asked the usual question: "How do you like driving for Uber?" I assume that many (most?) drivers do not want to set a negative tone or risk a bad rating, so they either outright lie, or they talk about something positive they do like about Uber. I choose to say that I love the flexibility, which is the truth. I can also honestly say that Uber pays regularly and promptly. Unless someone can read between the lines, they will get the general impression that I love driving for Uber. They would be mistaken! And, I think that is why so many, and maybe Plouffe himself, think that the drivers are happy and the protesters are just on the fringe. A true representation would be a graph where driver's happiness is directly correlated to the fare levels. The lower the fares, the less happy the drivers. Uber will never get a true sense of its driver's happiness because the drivers would not trust Uber not to deactivate them for expressing a negative opinion of Uber.

I am also sure the Plouffe is not getting UberX type compensation that is likely to get cut every couple of months. He comes from a political background and I am sure the good money Uber pays him can help tint the rose colored glasses he must wear as he sips his Uber-aid.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

meh.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Can someone summarize? Video doesn't play on Android.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Video doesn't play on Android.


Clear your browser cache...I've encountered similar difficulty in getting the video sound to play.

Here's just the vid.

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/video/u...d-c-where-to-next-cmrZhkqlRJqdINkQcxKlPg.html


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Can someone summarize? Video doesn't play on Android.


she asks no hardball questions, he gives no real data. fluff piece.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

She really came across as an uber-fangirl, despite her shoddy disclaimer. She was practically gushing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> she asks no hardball questions, he gives no real data. fluff piece.





chi1cabby said:


> I don't think any reporter would have even asked that question to an Uber exec two months ago!





LAuberX said:


> I could tell she was getting wet.


I'm sorry, but is that comment really appropriate, considering


chi1cabby said:


> this thread can be shared with David Plouffe and the media in general.


This forum will remain a Drivers' Echo Chamber, unless it's utilized by Drivers not just to voice their grievances, but is also used by reporters to disseminate these grievances to a much wider audience.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry, but is that comment really appropriate, considering
> 
> This forum will remain a Drivers' Echo Chamber, unless it's utilized by Drivers not to voice their grievances, but also used by reporters to disseminate these grievances to a much wider audience.


I love freedom of speech, don't you?

And yes, she was giddy the whole time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I love freedom of speech, don't you?


 Freedom of Speech exercised behind the anonymity of your avatar is not going to add a penny to your or any other Driver's pay.


LAuberX said:


> And yes, she was giddy the whole time.


 That would've been a more tactful way of saying


LAuberX said:


> I could tell she was getting wet.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Freedom of Speech exercised behind the anonymity of your avatar is not going to add a penny to your or any other Driver's pay.
> That would've been a more tactful way of saying


Is chi1cabby your real name?

The interview was shit. Mr. Plouffe gave up no useful data. He learned b.s. well in the Obama white house.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Is chi1cabby your real name?


 No @chi1cabby is obviously NOT my real name! But that persona is known to many reporters who cover Uber. And that persona is despised by Uber due to my ceaseless efforts to shine a light on Uber's endless duplicity. 



LAuberX said:


> The interview was shit. Mr. Plouffe gave up no useful data. He learned b.s. well in the Obama white house.


The point still remains that David Plouff was asked
*who Uber value more - drivers or customers?*


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No @chi1cabby is obviously NOT my real name! But that persona is known to many reporters who cover Uber. And that persona is despised by Uber due to my ceaseless efforts to shine a light on Uber's endless duplicity.
> 
> The point still remains that David Plouff was asked
> *who Uber value more - drivers or customers?*


And the answer was pure B.S., Uber's actions speak much louder than words. Now if Uber valued the driver they would not have slashed rates 20% would they?

NOBODY makes more under the new rates, no matter who they hire to put political spin on it. NOBODY


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Freedom of Speech exercised behind the anonymity of your avatar is not going to add a penny to your or any other Driver's pay.
> That would've been a more tactful way of saying





chi1cabby said:


> Actually Drivers need to watch the video and give their honest response to it. Then this thread can be shared with David Plouffe and the media in general.
> 
> I don't think any reporter would have even asked that question to an Uber exec two months ago! Drivers need to engage the media...tweet, write comments on Uber related articles...just don't isolate yourself to the forum...let your experience be known to wider audience.


My turn is coming up !!! Data from the 400 hour month is that full time ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> And the answer was pure B.S.,


That is obvious for anyone who watches the interview that David Plouff skillfully dodged answering the question.

Obviously I can't convince you @LAuberX , a "well known forum member" to be tactful or strategic in combating Uber's duplicity. 
So so be it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

chi1cabby I applaud your efforts, know you are not alone in said efforts.

on this "moisture" issue we will just disagree.....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> chi1cabby I applaud your efforts, know you are not alone in said efforts.
> on this "moisture" issue we will just disagree.....


I doubt it's any secret that I support @chi1cabby 's efforts and in this case I agree with him. Even if we don't care about the political need to keep this forum PG.....there are also women drivers that frequent and post here. Just for the sake of propriety we should at least attempt to limit our remarks to something we wouldn't mind being said in front of our mothers, wives, sisters or daughters. JMPO.....


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> As drivers we all get asked the usual question: "How do you like driving for Uber?" I assume that many (most?) drivers do not want to set a negative tone or risk a bad rating, so they either outright lie, or they talk about something positive they do like about Uber. I choose to say that I love the flexibility, which is the truth. I can also honestly say that Uber pays regularly and promptly. Unless someone can read between the lines, they will get the general impression that I love driving for Uber. They would be mistaken! And, I think that is why so many, and maybe Plouffe himself, think that the drivers are happy and the protesters are just on the fringe. A true representation would be a graph where driver's happiness is directly correlated to the fare levels. The lower the fares, the less happy the drivers. Uber will never get a true sense of its driver's happiness because the drivers would not trust Uber not to deactivate them for expressing a negative opinion of Uber.


This is very well said, no one has pointed this out yet. I completely agree with you. Id be careful and I am careful when people talk to me about Uber.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> As drivers we all get asked the usual question: "How do you like driving for Uber?" I assume that many (most?) drivers do not want to set a negative tone or risk a bad rating, so they either outright lie, or they talk about something positive they do like about Uber.


I get this question almost every time I pick up a passenger and respond similar to you. I tell them that I enjoy the flexibility and I enjoy the passengers that I meet, but I'm not very fond of Uber as a company.....and let it go unless I'm asked why. I then say that Uber was a great idea that filled a very real need ....providing affordable and dependable transportation to many people that were fed up with taxi cabs via a simple smartphone App. Unfortunately the owners have become greedy and they treat the drivers very poorly. If they ask any follow up questions I talk about the rate cuts and how they have mislead the public about tips being included. I'll use Lyft as an example of ride sharing that allows tipping through the App but Uber refuses to even do that for their drivers. Whenever the customer stops asking questions I say...."Hopefully you understand that I actually do like my job....I'm just not crazy about Uber as a company".

My current rating is 4.88....so I'm evidently not introducing too much negativity into the conversation and the customer can cut it off anytime they quit asking follow-up questions. It's not like I'm preaching to them or whining....just calmly expressing my opinion....which at least so far doesn't seem to be offending anyone (other than some of the people on this forum).


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> chi1cabby I applaud your efforts, know you are not alone in said efforts.
> 
> on this "moisture" issue we will just disagree.....


Come on, chi1cabby.... It's all good! After all, Plouffe? this is a guy who brought us Obama with JOE -NO FILTER-BIDEN !!! Hahaha!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Chi1cabby:

Please respect this forum and realize that it was not created for and is not only for pushing of your particular agenda. Feel free like everyone else to use this forum for what you can, but please don't try to dictate the content.

I do enjoy much of the information that you provide to us here, but you can't dictate the dialog of other members. If you see something that you feel is inappropriate, report it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Please respect this forum and realize that it was not created for and is not only for pushing of your particular agenda.


Hmm! I wonder what you think "my particular agenda" is?
Nevermind @LookyLou , I don't need an answer. Your post betrays how you feel about my presence here, and how I use the forum content to raise awareness of Drivers' grievances.

So it's come to the point that I need to defend myself, my actions, my motives etc from "Well-known Members".
I wish you all the best.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Actually Drivers need to watch the video and give their honest response to it. Then this thread can be shared with David Plouffe and the media in general.
> 
> I don't think any reporter would have even asked that question to an Uber exec two months ago! Drivers need to engage the media...tweet, write comments on Uber related articles...just don't isolate yourself to the forum...let your experience be known to wider audience.


Personally, I feel he skirted the whole question....just like a good "politician". Yes, granted, good point made that, "the drivers are Uber's customers". But, that very statement allowed him to avoid the elephant in the room...the unhappy drivers being stuck with unsustainable cheap fare rides. The cheap fare issue is monumental. It will be the culprit in dragging down the superior Uber quality to match that of the traditional taxi reputation...something Uber should avoid like the plague as that public voice is it's biggest power play.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Why he reminds me Tobby from Office?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Watching the end of that clip, and how he was bringing his hands together as he was saying the stuff about how it's the drivers that interact with the riders, I just got a real interesting feeling of, well, hard to describe... Something about the speediness of that interview left me feeling that this Plouffe guy isn't completely sold on the BS he's supposed to be out there selling, and that coming together of us independent business owners with Uber's paying clientelle is going to cause some major shifts in the game soon.. Perhaps some truths getting the light they've been desperately starving for. I sense a definite disturbance in the force.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Reporters are just part of a mechanism that wants to destroy America for profit, they are not your friends and would rather see uber experience pandemic levels of Ebola than see things end happily ever after for drivers.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Watching the end of that clip, and how he was bringing his hands together as he was saying the stuff about how it's the drivers that interact with the riders, I just got a real interesting feeling of, well, hard to describe... Something about the speediness of that interview left me feeling that this Plouffe guy isn't completely sold on the BS he's supposed to be out there selling, and that coming together of us independent business owners with Uber's paying clientelle is going to cause some major shifts in the game soon.. Perhaps some truths getting the light they've been desperately starving for. I sense a definite disturbance in the force.


@NightRider , I hope you are right!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

The driver app should allow us to rate David Plouff on weekly basis. If his average is below 4.5* then he is out, at least get spanked


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Watching the end of that clip, and how he was bringing his hands together as he was saying the stuff about how it's the drivers that interact with the riders, I just got a real interesting feeling of, well, hard to describe... Something about the speediness of that interview left me feeling that this Plouffe guy isn't completely sold on the BS he's supposed to be out there selling, and that coming together of us independent business owners with Uber's paying clientelle is going to cause some major shifts in the game soon.. Perhaps some truths getting the light they've been desperately starving for. I sense a definite disturbance in the force.


That makes sense. Plouffe has worked for anti free enterprise campaigns and politicians. Now Plouffe is working with a libertarian leaning business disrupting company. I would expect Plouffe to be representing the taxi unions. Although Plouffe is a fan of technology, which is why he is with Uber at the moment.


----------

